# Negative outcome from VETASSESS: Marketing Specialist



## Bkoiyean (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I used Vetassess priority option for my application submitted on 05/07/2018. They approved for priority process on 09/07/2018 and today 13/07/2018 they announced negative outcome with the following comment:

“Based on the documentations provided for your employment with AAA Ltd, Australia, you were involved in many areas of the business such as operation, audit and customer liaisons and customer service staff training. There is no strong evidence that your role mainly focused on promotion of the company's services. With your employment with BBB, Australia, CCC, Vietnam, and DDD, Vietnam, based on the documentations provided, although some tasks may appear to be related to marketing, the main focus of your roles were in sales with sales target to meet. There is also no strong evidence that you were performing highly relevant tasks at the required skill level such as preparing and executing of marketing objectives, policies and programs”.

I really need an advice for this situation from you guys. What should I do next? Reassessment or Appealing?

I also did use Support Consulting Service from Vetassess before. A lot of money for nothing now. So quite disappointed. Please help me.

Many Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

You need to ensure your roles and responsibilities closely match your anzsco code, it needs to be crafted really carefully. 

I would suggest picking out at least five headings from the anzsco code, and then elaborating on your roles and responsibilities in relation to those tasks. 

My document was approximately ten pages long for each job with plenty of work examples.


----------



## Bkoiyean (Jun 24, 2018)

Here is a part of the Statement of Service:
“is responsible for Marketing Consultant. His duties include, but is not limited to:
• Conduct market research of Vietnamese market segment:
o Analyse historical transaction data in internal CTM system to understand market needs, define low-volume customers and predict future trends;
o Use Zendesk Support as Web Analytics tool to get more insights of customers: most-click areas, top content, keywords, demographics & others information and monitor performances;
o Do research about current competitors’ services & campaigns on the Internet and social media sites;
• Develop sales and marketing strategies to maintain and boost the customer base:
o Open new branches in target market: present ideas, organise opening ceremony events & prepare banners, flyers & uniforms;
o Develop online transfer services – Website and mobile app platform for online customers: present ideas, coordinate with IT team to deliver user-friendly interface design & manual;
o Conduct key promotional activities: advertising on Newspaper (paper and online), Vietnamese student forum in Australia; no-fee & half-fee promotion programs for specific branches and for EFTPOS payments; annual marketing event for Festival at head-office and other campaigns;
• Determine the pattern of potential customers for new segments: 
o Analyse customer database in internal CTM system to identify potential customers based on frequency of transactions, customers with/without email address, age, remote or in-branch;
o Do customer insight analysis via Zendesk Support Web Analytics tool to narrow targeting customer and understand their needs;
o Conduct ongoing market research to keep up with market trends;
• Develop and implement marketing plans through traditional and online marketing channels:
o Work with external partners to promote services and increase brand awareness: ads on local Vietnamese newspapers and Vietnamese international student forums;
o Create & manage responsive digital marketing campaigns for new launch online services & annual Marketing Events by SMS marketing, email marketing (MailChimp tool) & social media sites (Facebook, Instagram &Linkedin);
o Ensure all campaigns are effectively managed in timelines and budgets;
• Ensure customer service operates at the highest level through both in-branch and online platforms:
o Set customer service standards to build a consistent brand strongly closed to company’s culture;
o Manage & monitor performance of all forms of customer communication: face-to-face, phone calls, SMS, Online chat and social media services;
o Conduct training and provide instructions for staff to serve customers properly in-branch and online;”.

In my opinion, the job description is quite clear; however they commented that there was no strong evidence. I really do not know what I should provide to satisfy them. Please help to advise experts.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm assuming that's for company A? 

If you look closely with an outside perspective, it is consistent with their finding that "...you were involved in many areas of the business such as operation, audit and customer liaisons and customer service staff training."

Your main tasks need to be aligned with the anzsco code (yes, in reality life is different, but for a positive skills assessment afaik that's their criteria). 

My advice is choose five or six dot points from the anzsco page that you feel are most relevant to your roles and responsibilities. Then under those headings put the relevant dot points from the statement of service above - imho elaborate in prose. 

Delete the rest eg sales and customer service and non relevant stuff. Remember these should be your main roles and responsibilities. Do keep in mind any claims you make will potentially be verified by vettassess and/or DHA. 

Then get your employers to sign off on that document and try again.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Bkoiyean said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I used Vetassess priority option for my application submitted on 05/07/2018. They approved for priority process on 09/07/2018 and today 13/07/2018 they announced negative outcome with the following comment:
> 
> ...


Did you apply for a reassessment? Looking forward to hear how it went for you.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Bkoiyean said:


> Here is a part of the Statement of Service:
> “is responsible for Marketing Consultant. His duties include, but is not limited to:
> • Conduct market research of Vietnamese market segment:
> o Analyse historical transaction data in internal CTM system to understand market needs, define low-volume customers and predict future trends;
> ...


your role should be matched with 

*Identifies market opportunities and advises on the development, coordination and implementation of plans for pricing and promoting an organisation's goods and services.*

Source : 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, 2013, Version 1.2

If your RNR maches with above do a appeal , else apply for a fresh one expanding related points which were already given in your employment letters.


----------

